# Offshore Today



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My boat went fishing today and brought home some great eating fish.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy smokes, I needed to catcha. Ride on it!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good eats!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch and eatings. Keith. Enjoy them. Have a good new year,.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

How far offshore. That cobia looks pretty darn close inshore!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Vey nice haul.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice box of eats. Looks like they had a blast.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

First Cobia of the year.

They were 10 miles SW of the nipple.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Keith....it was called crushing not catching!!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice catch!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You should ban those guys from using your boat, I'm available any time capt!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice box-o-fish! What is that red speckled fish in the last pic?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

You snuck in a spinycheek scorpionfish into that pile of snappers.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice Haul! Haven't been since Sept. I finally picked up the boat from the marina earlier this week, went to the house, and dead boat lift....boat back to marina. Still working on electrician repair. Looks like hurricane Michael got my wiring in the flood. At least the boat seems to run well. Missed a good few days.


----------

